# Healthy lunch choices?



## zblaesi (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm trying to eat healthier, and the meal I always have the most trouble with is lunch. I can never think of anything interesting to make to eat. I usually eat eggs or oatmeal for breakfast, and dinner is usually an easy choice, but for lunch it seems like there is nothing to eat but another breakfast or an early dinner. I guess that goes back to my days when I only ate one or two meals per day.

Any ideas or recipes?


----------



## harvey_birdman (Mar 10, 2008)

A simple sandwich on whole wheat bread. Use spicy mustard instead of mayo, load it with tomatoes, onions, lettuce and such. Skip the cheese. Works for me.


----------



## Dashiell.Valentine (Dec 18, 2008)

I'll often eat almonds and dried apricots as a snack/lunch. 

Also, salads do well. I use rocket leaves, pears, walnuts, a few bleu cheese crumbles, a drizzle of olive oil as dressing. Those are delicious. Some times, I'll use dried cherries and almond slivers instead of the pears and walnuts. Quick, easy, tasty, and fairly healthy.


----------



## Baywulf (Nov 5, 2008)

I usually do a salad with some chicken and a splash of olive oil and vinegar dressing. Works like a charm, and keeps you from gaining weight.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Turkey with really grainy, whole wheat bread, a schmear or two of chutney, a few slices of Granny Smith apple and a modest slice of skim mozzerella. Toss in a piece of whole fruit and it's all good. Pack an apple for a snack.

Yogurt with a handful of raw almonds and piece of fruit is another option.


----------



## ExecAccess (Jan 1, 2010)

For something different, why not try sushi?


----------



## Scotch&Cigars (Dec 27, 2009)

ExecAccess said:


> For something different, why not try sushi?


Just make sure to stay away from the rolls with fried stuff or mayo in it. Also, the white rice is less than ideal, so you could also give sashimi a try.


----------



## ExecAccess (Jan 1, 2010)

Scotch&Cigars said:


> Just make sure to stay away from the rolls with fried stuff or mayo in it. Also, the white rice is less than ideal, so you could also give sashimi a try.


Mmm good point....I usually go for the ones with the veggies. Also love the Vietnamese cold rolls, with veggies, prawns and a touch of chilli


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

I grill a Boca burger on the Griddler and put it on a toasted Thomas' whole wheat English muffin with a wedge of low-fat Laughing Cow, some lettuce and onion and a quarter of an avocado. About 300 calories, balanced, with virtually no saturated fat. Also, same thing using 4 oz boneless chicken breast (about a half of one breast) and mashing the avocado with a tablespoon of salsa and a squeeze of lime juice. Also, the boneless chicken breast with barbecue sauce and the English brushed with olive oil and grilled. And finally, the chicken breast with Buffalo sauce and the Laughing Cow mixed with about a tablespoon of sharp blue cheese (e.g., Maytag).


----------



## ExecAccess (Jan 1, 2010)

That's it - time for lunch! (well its lunch time over here  )


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

I usually default to cereal. Not too interesting, but quick and fairly healthy (depending on which you choose).


----------



## Relayer (Nov 9, 2005)

I had peanut butter and banana sandwiches twice this week. 

Quick and easy to make, tasty and very good for you!


----------



## SeptemberSun (Aug 19, 2009)

Relayer said:


> I had peanut butter and banana sandwiches twice this week.
> 
> Quick and easy to make, tasty and very good for you!


These are great. Plus, Elvis used to eat them so they are cooler than cool!


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

I love them, too. I have PB and banana on a waffle for breakfast sometimes. If you're looking for something light, just remember that PB has almost a hundred calories a tablespoon.


----------



## david432598 (Jan 12, 2010)

i eat oatmeal, yogurt, and some peanuts.


----------



## obiwan (Feb 2, 2007)

Turkey is high in protein and low in fat, have it on wheat bread, light on the mayo heavy on the mustard.

Dark mixed greens salad, kidney beans, sweet peppers sliced, baby carrots, topped with non-fat zesty italian dressing.

Grilled chicken breast sliced over a bed a mixed greens, light dressing.

You want to have diet that is not boring, balanced with carbs, proteins and fat.

I've mentioned this site before as it has helped me drop 50 pounds to date, https://www.livestrong.com/thedailyplate you can track your intake and exercise to see where you are overall during the day. If you are going out for a nice meal, you can adjust your intake over the day in order to stay under your daily intake.

Eat all the time, 6 small meals are better than 3 large. You'll eat less and keep your metabolic rate high. I like to grab a hand full of dried fruits and nuts as a crunchy snack, 1/2 cup low fat cottage cheese and pineapple is another healthy snack.


----------



## turban1 (May 29, 2008)

*same every day*

we call our cook Qala, or auntie, because that's what afghans call all of our female cooks or cleaners. like many, ours is a hazara from the downtrodden shi'ite turkic minority, and she is bold, fearless and witty -- our minorities are taking to democracy like ducks to water and we love it.

every day she makes us a delicious vegetarian soup of one kind or another, each similar yet each different. usually they contain beans or barley or both. this we eat with fragrant, fresh-baked afghan bread and often fresh yoghurt from the dairy cooperative down the road. then a fresh salad of chopped cabbage, tomatoes, radishes, chilis and whatever else is in season in our agricultural ministry's experimental farm, followed by seasonal fruit. we foreigners take dressings on our salads; afghans enjoy it 'as is.'

parenthetically, the afghan word for salad is 'salad.'

some months back our minister hazarded the notion that we might switch off the usual rice and oily (if tasty) traditional fare for something a bit lighter and healthier. this delighted the middle-aged contingent in the executive dining room but admittedly drove away some of the youth with the appetites and metabolisms expected of young afghans.

we find that the lighter lunch gives us more energy than before, or perhaps merely fends off post-lunch lethargy. this is helpful, for despite what your media tells you about how hopeless things supposedly are in afghanistan, we are desperately busy firing crooked civil servants, introducing new lucrative crops to replace poppies and generating farm and off-farm jobs to employ young people otherwise dependent on the taliban for income. and we are making headway, thanks to smart young afghans returning from abroad because they think we will win, plus money and technical assistance from brave and generous Americans & Brits and others. we never forget a friend.

try it. it's the lunch of champions. if you need a hazara cook, maybe we can find one who lives near you. but don't complain if you start running up and down mountains or feel an uncontrollable urge to go galloping on horseback.

khoday pa-mahn (Pushtu for Vaya con Dios)


----------



## be_nac (Feb 5, 2010)

Are you trying to eat healthy for any specific reasons (ex:weight loss, muscle building, cardiovascular improvement, etc)? I normally eat 3/4 cup of Oatmeal every single morning (7 days a week). After that, I hit the gym to complete my strength training exercises to skyrocket my metabolism. As for lunch, I try and consume a balanced meal that consists largely of protein. 

Do you by chance like Tuna? If you do, that's great! You could prepare a Tuna Sandwich every morning before you head out for the day. This is what I would like to eat for lunch everyday but my busy schedule doesn't allow me much time to prepare it. Whatever you do, DON'T SKIP A LUNCH MEAL! Try to eat at least a minimum of three times per day. Space your meals every 2-3 hours, and aim for 5-6 meals a day if you can. This is the optimum number of meals you want to consume if your goal is to boost your metabolism. You'll feel more energized throughout the day! I hope this helps. :icon_smile:


----------



## freewilliee (Mar 15, 2010)

turkey lettuce tomato on wheat bread


----------

